# Untested Ergo Board Cut



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

Here is one I drew up, but havent cut yet. Have at it if you like it. If you print it out, be sure your printer settings are not set to fit to page. Print it as actual size.

Q


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

looks like a cool design


----------



## mojo56 (Jan 14, 2011)

im making one this afternoon, ill post the pictures when im finished


----------



## Tinkerer (Oct 13, 2014)

I made two a 4" x 5.5" and a 3.5" x 5" ! Both worked fine. Thank you!


----------

